# Reverse Engineered Stirring Witch?



## boscokid775 (Oct 31, 2006)

I have a 3' round pond in a garden area of my yard that I decorate for my haunt. I am going to turn the pond and foutain into a brewing cauldron with lights, fog, and bubbling. I would like to be able to add a Stirring Witch over this fountain.

I need to find a way to have the stirring action created from the body, arms or hands as opposed to coming from inside the cauldron.

*Any suggestions or ideas*?

.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

A drill motor with a cam to move one of the arms maybe or a osolating (sp) fan in the torso. Just the first thing that popped into my head.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Some type of crank slider mechanism might work. The end point traces out a curved motion. If you attached a stir stick at the endpoint it might give you stirring type motion.

Think of this animation as a birds eye view.

http://www.flying-pig.co.uk/mechanisms/pages/crankslider.html


----------



## boscokid775 (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks for two great ideas. I knew it was possible...this will be my first true homemade prop. I did a fog chiller last year as my first ever haunt project, now Im trying something new this year. Thanks again, I truely appreciate it!


----------



## Spider Web (Oct 11, 2007)

I saw a post, can't think of where, that someone used a shiatsu massage machine motor for a couldron. The bussiness end of the motor sort of orbits.

If the motor ouput was the shoulder joint, the elbow joint was free to move and the wrist was ridgid, hand attached to stick, and bottom of stick just resting in the bottom of pond..... That might produce the motion you're looking for.


----------



## boscokid775 (Oct 31, 2006)

Ive got a drill motor, but now having a hard time getting it down the RPM's. Ive also managed to power it via multiple (3-12) voltage power supply from an old rechargeable battery system I had. Im also still unsure what to use for "linkage"....thoughts?


----------



## boscokid775 (Oct 31, 2006)

Still looking to make this happen...amoungst so many other things within the next two days. If anyone has any ideas on how to run some type of linkage within the arm of my witch.....throw 'em my way!


----------

